# Deepwater Proteus



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

Headed to the Deepwater Proteus for Veterans day. Our first time out there in the new boat. Nice 150 mile ride out from destin. Bite was dead til about 8pm that it never stopped. BFT thick as always. YTF also very thick. First fish in the boat went 85 lbs. Then a 60 lb big eye. Ended with 12 YFT and the big eye. I had to tell them to stop we had no more room for fish. All caught of chunks with small lead down 100-300'. Also got 3 YFT on jigs, a first for us. Great trip but a snotty ride home for sure. Saw Altered States out there too with their monster big eye.


----------



## kmorgan99l (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice trip. Like the boat too. Gamefish 30 sweet. i getting a Gamefish 25 next month. Hopefully i can make a trip out there in the sea gods play nice.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You guys kick butt, great trip capt!


----------



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks, was a blast. Everyone is ready to get back out here!


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice catch. I think we were the only CC boats there that evening. Looks like you guys got a better overall haul of fish vs our monster Big Eye and several schoolie sized YFT's. Like you, we worked the calm side of the drill ship as the other side was brutal. Imagine your ride home to Destin was sporty to say the least with the NE wind right in your face. We managed a better tack back to Mobile Bay. Again, nice box of fish and a Vetern's Day to remember for all. See you out there again soon. Tight Lines. :thumbup:


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Three additional drill ships...


----------



## richfish68 (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome. We will be out there as much as conditions allow!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Wind wind go away! I want to run 150 miles and stay. Catch some yellowfin and big eye too. Let's get out there and make them chew!


----------

